# Getting Started - Help with LH Kato Turnout Please



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Guys - I am closer to finishing rather tricky industry for newbie - Long Valley Lumber. See pic (still needs lot of work). I need the 2 tracks that lead up to this to be fairly close together and like Kato track - I have a starter set and a couple of turnouts - The left hand one I got needs a special section or something custom to get it to work (see pic) - a normal kato track will not connect. Any advice - Steve (a keen newbie)


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

OK - Thanks Anyways - I canabalized a short curved section and made it fit - It works great too - Small setup going to go something like this - Comment are welcome - I sure do need advice!! - The Kato uncoupler does not work with my couplers it seems - Hmm? - Steve


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi steve, 

Looks like you did good. :thumbsup:

That's a big part of modelling... adapting things for unintended uses. 

Greg


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Man - I shall find the answers I need - I gotta go down to see my LHS guys anyways - Steve


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm sorry I couldn't help you out Steve... as I'm only a novice modeller (less than a year) who knows zip about N gauge.

Greg


----------

